

How to Power the World without Fossil Fuels - tokenadult
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=how-to-power-the-world

======
rquantz
Here's a link to the original paper (PDF):

[http://www.stanford.edu/group/efmh/jacobson/Articles/I/NewYo...](http://www.stanford.edu/group/efmh/jacobson/Articles/I/NewYorkWWSEnPolicy.pdf)

